# Newair cc300 - 400count/ Cigar Oasis Plus



## LVCody (Sep 22, 2016)

Hello,
New to the forum here! Two months ago i purchased a Newair 300-400 count humidor (properly seasoned). Loving it, but i have since installed a Cigar Oasis Plus humidifier. I am on my third on in as many months, I set the humidity to 66% but high over the course of the week is 80% and the low is 60% and the average is 76%. I have two digital readers that are both calabrated using boveda pack. I also have the standard one that comes in the shelf that is waked out showing upwards of 79%. I can not for the life of me figure out what is going on other than placement. I open the humidor maybe once a day max. Room temperature is about 75 degrees, and interior temperature of humidor is around 66 or at least set to 66 but hovers around 68 to 70.
So logically thinking about this i would assume the placement of the Cigar Oasis is causing the weird reading on the unit. possible because it is on the bottom plastic shelf? Or do i need to add a fan to help the circulation which will in turn even out the humidity levels throughout the unit? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Personally, I think Oasis are overkill for the environment. But also, in my experience, the cooling fans mess with the rH measured by the hygrometers. When they turn on, the rH appears to drop by several points. My guess is that's happening to your Oasis, which is then pumping out moisture to try and compensate, resulting in the high measurements.


----------



## LVCody (Sep 22, 2016)

I never thought of that. Very good point, thank you. Would you suggest dropping the oasis unit and going with boveda? I am in a little bit of a conundrum as i am looking at the boveda packs and obviously they have suggestions for plastic and cigar humidors. Since the Newair is lined in plastic but uses cedar shelves, in your expertise, would you consider it a plastic humidor?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Too many Bovedas required for a unit that size. I use Heartfelt Beads in mine (actually a Whynter brand, but they're the same).


----------



## LVCody (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks, i will look into that!


----------



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

I agree with these gents, they know what they speak of, welcome to puff, stop by the introductions thread and say hi! 


"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

LVCody said:


> I never thought of that. Very good point, thank you. Would you suggest dropping the oasis unit and going with boveda? I am in a little bit of a conundrum as i am looking at the boveda packs and obviously they have suggestions for plastic and cigar humidors. Since the Newair is lined in plastic but uses cedar shelves, in your expertise, would you consider it a plastic humidor?


I would recommend a combination of beads and boveda. I use them in my 28 bottles and they hold rock steady.

Its a bit of guesswork, but use the plastic humidor recommendation since the wineador seals. The suggestion for the wooden humidors assume loss due to leakage.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Definitely beads or kl...you'd be refinancing your car to pay for Boveda packs in a couple years.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

I agree with the advice here. I tried a Hydra SM (same as the Oasis) and failed miserably. I put 2lbs of Heartfelt beads and it more stable. 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## el chino (Nov 11, 2016)

I have the same CC300. With the Oasis Plus+. My RH went up to 80% with the Int temp at 65deg F with my temp set at 71%. I ended taking the Oasis Plus+ out, unplugging
the CC-300. 

I threw in a couple Boveda 69% bags. Current stats are: 68-70deg F, with RH at 69-70% @ an external ambient temp from 68-70. 

Cute little unit, but I already know it's too small... I'd like a 26"x26"x70" unit. Currently researching.

Hows your 300 holding up.


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

I run a small computer fan in my Newaire. It runs all the time. I use two trays of KL and maintain 62-65% top and bottom. You need constant airflow to keep the RH evenly distributed. I suggest adding a fan.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

My vinotemp has been running for a number of years strictly on Heartfelt beads and a small Oust fan. Vinotemps seal up extremely well, so electronic humidification is kind of overkill for them. Electronic humidification is more for larger wooden humidors (end tables, cabinets, etc).


----------

